# A few Pictures



## ma44in (Feb 17, 2009)

Ceratogyrus darlingi female







A.seemanni 'blue'







L.violaceopes







C.crawshayi



















P.murinus 'red' female







H.lividum mature male







C.cyaneopubescens







A.versicolor







C.marshalli













S.calceatum mature male







C.cyaneopubescens mature male













H.incei female













P.regalis







C.fasciatum adult female













P.murinus 'yellow' female













E.cyanognathus













B.albopilosum







B.smithi subadult female













H.maculata adult female



















C.darlingi subadult female







P.ornata







P.regalis (male)







S.calceatum adult female













P.rufilata







C.fimbriatus subadult female



















P.regalis male ;]













P.formosa female







H.maculata female













O.aureotibialis...







P.ornata 'blue' 













P.rufilata male













P.rufilata adult female







P.rufilata female







P.regalis adult female



















P.murinus







P.fasciata (I think so)







H.maculata mature male







O.aureotibialis female













P.ornata male







P.formosa female













P.regalis male













P.regalis female







S.calceatum







T.apophysis







P.rufilata mature male







C.fimbriatus adult female













C.darlingi mature male







C.fimbriatus mature male







P.regalis female


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 9, 2009)

really enjoyed looking at those!


----------



## seanbond (Jul 9, 2009)

nice kollect!!
good luck with the breeding.


----------

